# So much these new manufacturers who have "glass nano coatings"



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What do you think why there are so many new companys out there and how we can see any real differences about their products?


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I think the real question is, who is making the coatings for the companies to rename... 

Unless, all these small business units all put the R&D time and money in to come up with basically the same coatings, and just happen to do it all round about the same time..... 

Much the same with a lot of detailing products mind you..... 

:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I think the real question is, who is making the coatings for the companies to rename...
> 
> Unless, all these small business units all put the R&D time and money in to come up with basically the same coatings, and just happen to do it all round about the same time.....
> 
> ...


Yes that's the question... can you name WHO it is?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I don't see any 'made in UK' written on any UK coatings? Just sayin......


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Who just opened that can of worms


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Who just opened that can of worms


Not me  :lol:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

At least Cuey can take my ban this time.

Anyway after suing a lot of these products back and forth most are different. I can guarantee that.

No one can say C1 is as good as Cquartz (any version) so they are different. Recent test at Defined Details day showed Cquartz against Max Protect again different products.

I'm not saying they are made by different people but the products are different. 

The same can't be said for a certain AIO and Spray sealant where they the exact same product under a different name.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> At least Cuey can take my ban this time.


Why on earth would I get a ban? 

A quick look at the business accounts of the companies show exactly who is and who isn't a real manufacturer...

And it's all in the public domain...

:thumb:



gally said:


> The same can't be said for a certain AIO and Spray sealant where they the exact same product under a different name.


I do love seeing the fan bois fighting over basically the same product but with a different name..... :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

gally said:


> At least Cuey can take my ban this time.
> 
> Anyway after suing a lot of these products back and forth most are different. I can guarantee that.
> 
> ...


This is true though we do have 3 in this country all rebranded in different bottles all from the same American company the rest of course come from different chemical plants in south Korea Japan china Singapore etc C1+ carpro max protect etc all different formulas and all have different benefits.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

The Cueball said:


> A quick look at the business accounts of the companies show exactly who is and who isn't a real manufacturer...
> 
> And it's all in the public domain...
> 
> :thumb:


Interesting .. Any chance of point us in the right direction...love a good read...esp when eastenders is on..:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Why on earth would I get a ban?
> 
> A quick look at the business accounts of the companies show exactly who is and who isn't a real manufacturer...
> 
> ...


It's in the public domain, doesn't mean you're allowed to discuss it Cuey my friend! 

Oh the unregulated detailing industry is fun.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I know accounts of PLC's are aften available online, but most of the "resellers" are private companies. Accounts may be available from Companies House website but you have to pay to view them.

Mr Cueball - do you have an alternative way of viewing? (if so pls pm me if you are not happy to disclose on the thread)


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

gally said:


> It's in the public domain, doesn't mean you're allowed to discuss it Cuey my friend!
> 
> Oh the unregulated detailing industry is fun.


:lol:

I don't genuinely have an issue with re-branded products, and I certainly won't name and shame the companies and people that are doing it…..they have their own conscience to deal with, and if they are happy pretending to be something they are not, and their customers are happy not knowing or understanding the truth…so be it…. 

We all buy and use rebranded products every day of our lives… food, drink, clothes, cars… so why should car care products be any different?

I would like to see a little more transparency about it all mind you…. As I've said before, most people now know that Skoda/Audi/Seat/Bentley, Lamborghini all share parts, but their sales are still good and each badge has its own place in the market…

How do you want your V10 or W12 sir, 4 doors or 2?

How much money do you have to spend on your 2.0 TSI… which brand do you like the most?

But surely anyone with an ounce of common sense can see that all these small companies can't possible have the time, space, equipment, knowledge and cash to be doing all their own manufacturing, R & D and testing…. Especially the one man band detailers!

Or maybe, cleaning/detailing solutions are just that quick and easy to think up, test and make! :lol:

I'm pretty certain I could have a range of "Cueball Spotless" detailing products out in the market place very quickly…..ooooh now there is an idea….

I already work with a business that decants and re-names chemicals….. :speechles

:thumb:



fatdazza said:


> I know accounts of PLC's are aften available online, but most of the "resellers" are private companies. Accounts may be available from Companies House website but you have to pay to view them.
> 
> Mr Cueball - do you have an alternative way of viewing? (if so pls pm me if you are not happy to disclose on the thread)


I use companies house, credit agencies, and other government bodies.

I have paid subscriptions which allow me to do such checks...

:thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Marketing blind people Cuey, you know that. Look at people who first get into detailing. It's mind blowing! Genuinely you could spend tens of thousands of pounds so quickly buying up the next big thing.

Of course some common sense has to play a role!


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I don't genuinely have an issue with re-branded products, and I certainly won't name and shame the companies and people that are doing it…..they have their own conscience to deal with, and if they are happy pretending to be something they are not, and their customers are happy not knowing or understanding the truth…so be it….
> 
> ...


All good points Cuey. Its already been discussed many times on here before. But it soon gets shot down very quickly as its people's companies and businesses at stake. Its all online you just have to search for it if you can be bothered. But would you really care......


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> All good points Cuey. Its already been discussed many times on here before. But it soon gets shot down very quickly as its people's companies and businesses at stake. Its all online you just have to search for it if you can be bothered. But would you really care......


I care about honesty, ethics, integrity... things like that... not if a bottle is blue or red...or if the same product smells like roses in one and apples in another

But be big enough to tell the truth and allow your (loyal ) customers make an informed decision...

Yes it does concern people's companies and businesses... but what are they afraid of, why don't they just tell the truth???

It also concerns people working hard for their money and being able to spend it on a company which does value them, which doesn't pretend to be something they are not.... Isn't that valid?



:thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Its not me having a go. Its me basically saying, yes stuff gets re branded, re packaged etc. But if you really do care and can be bothered go online and have a look. But when you find it would you be surprised.


Its a topic that comes up on here every now and again, and get boring really as people in the know already know but cant really say on a public forum. I have noticed a lot of Valeters bringing out their own ranges. Ask for an MSDS Sheet as this will detail who makes the product, it is a requirement by law.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

RDB85 said:


> Its not me having a go. Its me basically saying, yes stuff gets re branded, re packaged etc. But if you really do care and can be bothered go online and have a look. But when you find it would you be surprised.
> 
> Its a topic that comes up on here every now and again, and get boring really as people in the know already know but cant really say on a public forum. I have noticed a lot of Valeters bringing out their own ranges. Ask for an MSDS Sheet as this will detail who makes the product, it is a requirement by law.


I didn't think you were, no probs...  

:thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

The only thing I can add to this is when you look into glass coatings if you are buying to rebrand told by the manufacture that you can have no use of there name where you got it from


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Goodfella36 said:


> C1+ carpro max protect etc all different formulas and all have different benefits.


Different benefits... anything specially that regular user can see/feel?


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

sm81 said:


> Different benefits... anything specially that regular user can see/feel?


you only have 4-6 weeks before I post my honest thoughts on all of them with pictures videos etc though I will say now this is my Personal Opinion I don't really want another solicitors letter though the door.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

I will wait ... thanks


----------



## iamrichard123 (Apr 29, 2012)

Goodfella36 said:


> you only have 4-6 weeks before I post my honest thoughts on all of them with pictures videos etc though I will say now this is my Personal Opinion I don't really want another solicitors letter though the door.


look forward to your findings goodfella:thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> :lol:
> 
> I would like to see a little more transparency about it all mind you…. As I've said before, most people now know that Skoda/Audi/Seat/Bentley, Lamborghini all share parts, but their sales are still good and each badge has its own place in the market…


Recently had someone who works for an Audi dealer try to tell me that Audi aren't the same company as Volkswagen and Audi parts aren't the same - I pointed out what the V and the A stand for in the VAG printed on all their parts .

AFAIK the VW Polo is made in Spain (SEAT?) these days yet people pay more for the "German" build quality of VW's regardless of specification for example. The same people probably wouldn't look twice at a SEAT built in the same factory using the same parts as they see it as being of inferior quality (Spanish cr*p as someone once said to me). Like so many things its all marketing and those who spend the cash on marketing and promotion tend to get the sales even if they supply an inferior or more expensive rebranded product. Personally I have no problem with people rebranding products of their own - it happens all the time (microfibres anyone?). What I would have an issue about if I knew about it was a company charging more for a "superior and unique" product which is in fact identical in all but the packaging to others.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

sm81 said:


> I will wait ... thanks


We all know the answer, but u keep asking same question


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ph0 said:


> We all know the answer


I don't, do tell.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Why would i. Goodfella will tell.


----------



## fulcrumer (Feb 25, 2012)

tarbyonline said:


> Recently had someone who works for an Audi dealer try to tell me that Audi aren't the same company as Volkswagen and Audi parts aren't the same - I pointed out what the V and the A stand for in the VAG printed on all their parts .
> 
> AFAIK the VW Polo is made in Spain (SEAT?) these days yet people pay more for the "German" build quality of VW's regardless of specification for example. The same people probably wouldn't look twice at a SEAT built in the same factory using the same parts as they see it as being of inferior quality (Spanish cr*p as someone once said to me). Like so many things its all marketing and those who spend the cash on marketing and promotion tend to get the sales even if they supply an inferior or more expensive rebranded product. Personally I have no problem with people rebranding products of their own - it happens all the time (microfibres anyone?). What I would have an issue about if I knew about it was a company charging more for a "superior and unique" product which is in fact identical in all but the packaging to others.


Technically he was right. Different companies but within the same group of companies ie same shareholders.


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Why would i. Goodfella will tell.


I don't know the final answer yet until the last wash and close up pictures are taken.

I can tell you which has kept there hydrophobic properties the longest and which is most resistant to a range of chemicals.

But then there is aftercare of these products to get the best from them is there a difference in reducing swirls between any of them are any better at reducing water etching do any hold on to the dirt more then others which two did but I would not have known that if I had not had others next to them. lots of things to go over.

What was interesting for me is another member did chemical testing recently used some different chemicals then me and we found the same kind of answers and all but one of the products found it has excellent resistance to alkaline but not acid though he did have couple of sealants that were not on my test.

I know he is doing some more tests himself and scratch resistance etc so will be interesting to see from both our points what match up.

Anyone can do these type of long term tests and I will clearly state this is ONLY what I have found on my car. its not a be all and end all to any sealant people will always have there favourite brands etc


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

fulcrumer said:


> Technically he was right. Different companies but within the same group of companies ie same shareholders.


Apart from the bit on parts and specifically the common platforms their cars share. Another example is the Ford KA which is built by Fiat at Tychy in Poland on the same platform (with some Ford tweaks) as the 500 which itself shared the platform with the last Panda.

My point is this re-branding happens in many industries and it often isnt hard to find out who is making what for who - someone already mentioned MSDS sheets for example. At the end of the day there are only so many companies with the capability and technical knowledge to produce these nano coatings and just because two coatings are made by the same people doesn't mean they are exactly the same either. The only people that will really know this are those formulating them and putting them into the bottles.

Personally if I like something I stick with it and if I don't then I wont get it again even if it is supposedly the greatest product ever made according to the internet. Are boutique waxes for example really much better than a £20 jar/bottle of wax or differ that much in formulation - I don't know and am never likely to be able to afford to find out but if those that have them think so then good for them and I hope they continue to enjoy them. Likewise I will continue to enjoy trying out different products in a lower price bracket. My point is the label should be a secondary consideration to things such as performance, availability, and price anyways. As for the more being charged for a re-labelled product, there are things all around you that retailers charge different amounts for when they are exactly the same.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

The Cueball said:


> I think the real question is, who is making the coatings for the companies to rename...
> 
> Unless, all these small business units all put the R&D time and money in to come up with basically the same coatings, and just happen to do it all round about the same time.....
> 
> ...





-Raven- said:


> I don't see any 'made in UK' written on any UK coatings? Just sayin......


I have to agree with these comment most are bought and relabelled. Some we have tested are actually already reacting in teh bottle so lifespan will be compromised.

Making these is some very funky and involved science thats for sure not your normal sealant or wax type chemistry thats for sure. To let a wee secret out we are developing our own and now have a working near production ready prototype that we are lab testing and testing on some test cars. It has taken approx 3 years and more money than I will ever care to tell anyone but it has been properly developed to give real world performance and results. Menaing no special care needed, no not using drive through car washes no topping up etc etc. and it will have the Made in Northern Ireland badge on it.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Ronnie said:


> I have to agree with these comment most are bought and relabelled. Some we have tested are actually already reacting in teh bottle so lifespan will be compromised.
> 
> Making these is some very funky and involved science thats for sure not your normal sealant or wax type chemistry thats for sure. To let a wee secret out we are developing our own and now have a working near production ready prototype that we are lab testing and testing on some test cars. It has taken approx 3 years and more money than I will ever care to tell anyone but it has been properly developed to give real world performance and results. Menaing no special care needed, no not using drive through car washes no topping up etc etc. and it will have the Made in Northern Ireland badge on it.


With glass coatings. Once you open it
the air starts a process that initially hardens the liquid.

You can prevent hardening by filling nitrogen gas to let the air away from inside bottle.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

its not the once its opened theese are sealed bottles its the uncertanty of quality control in qute a few.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

sistersvisions said:


> Interesting .. Any chance of point us in the right direction...love a good read...esp when eastenders is on..:thumb:


Companies house if Ltd or LLp small fee and all info there:thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Ronnie said:


> and it will have the Made in Northern Ireland badge on it.


Can you not put "Made in Norn Iron" on bottles for the "domestic" market 

Good point you made about the reacting when decanting through exposure to air. I assumed we were talking about re-labelling not purchasing and then decanting which is totally different in my book. Shame on those doing this with nano tech as they are potentially selling a degraded product.


----------

